# Which insulation?



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

The foam cost more initially will probably also perform better. It will fill the cavity better, will help prevent air infiltration and won't settle over time like conventional blown in insulation will. It's definitely a better option if you can handle the additional cost.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You are speaking of retrofit and not new construction I take it?

Foam will perform better over time but it will be more expensive by order of magnitude depending on where you get it priced from.


----------

